
Do Cheaters Ever Prosper? A Lesson from N.Y. Student Tests – Real Time Economics - ALee
http://blogs.wsj.com/economics/2016/04/12/do-cheaters-ever-prosper-a-lesson-from-n-y-student-tests/
======
WalterSear
What a whole load of excusing bad behaviour.

This is how corruption gets washed over, this is how bad people are able to
entrench themselves in their jobs, this is how you create talking points for
angry, know-nothing reactionaries.

